# EL1 License (New Mexico)



## thegr81 (May 26, 2011)

Where at in new mexico?


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have seen companies sign single job contracts with the local Union Halls. This is a good way to test the waters out there. A win win situation as long as the company bid it right.


----------



## TCSDustin (May 4, 2011)

Thegr81: Out in the Jal area.

Rick: Thanks for the help. I'll look into it.


----------

